# any advice on ivf drugs and not responding to flare protocol with gonal f ?



## debsmc1 (Nov 4, 2014)

hello

just had my second ivf cycle cancelled (first one managed to get 2 x eggs and only one fertilised but BFN).... on our second cycle was the same protocol -225 gonal f - but had zero response to the drugs... cycle cancelled.

had follow up with consultant who didn't really offer me any explanation and said as you get older (me 43) ... sometimes you don't ovulate every month and sadly the month i was doing my ivf it looks like i didn't ovulate and said that there is nothing they can do at start of cycle to test whether its a good month to go ahead or not - is this true??

anyone offer any advice on alliterative protocols / options ? Consultant basically said if we try again, would be same protocol and didn't offer me any alternatives

lost!


----------



## katkat2014 (Nov 28, 2014)

Hi debs, I don't really have any advice for you as I has 4 failed cycles myself. I am just puzzled about the remark about ovulation as I don't think your response with zero eggs has anything to do with this. The drugs will stimulate your antral follicles maybe you need higher doses or different meds. My worst results were with the long protocol for example. I am looking at mild IVF myself now.

Good luck


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi Debs,

Sorry your cycle was cancelled  

Not sure why your consultant said there's nothing they can do to check before your cycle?  They can do an antral follicle scan at the start of your AF on day 1. It shows how many follicles there are, ie the potential for that month that could potentially respond to stimms. I was told by my consultant that in older ladies, it varies quite a lot from month to month. He would only go ahead with my last OE cycle after an antral follicle scan showed a sufficient number of follicles, otherwise there would be no point as the stimulating drugs would having nothing to work on.

For me, the micro flare showed a good response on low stimms, 225 gonal f, but due to endo none of the eggs on one ovary could be collected. It's meant to be the best one for low responders. Mild IVF might be another option for you, as evidence suggests it's better than high dose stimulating in ladies with low ovarian reserve.


----------



## Hope11978 (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Debsmc1

Sorry I do not have the answer however I thought I would share my story  

I so far have only had one ICSI cycle and I have a low AMH.  I was on a flare protocol and the highest drugs and only managed to get one egg.  My consultant also said to do the same protocol again which we questioned.  He said we can try the long one if we wish but feels we will possibly get none and one again at the very best... very negative  
We have however just changed clinics and have our first appointment with our new consultant late September.  We are hoping that she has more ideas and is more positive.  I will keep checking back on this thread and see if anyone else has any advice!! hope so.. x


----------

